# Goodbye Newstalk 106



## Murt10 (19 Jan 2007)

Well I have waited long enough and I'm not staying any longer, I'm off. I have been a regular listener to Newstalk in the morning ever since the station first opened. I feel at this stage that I have more than given the new crowd a chance.

The station and content is completely gone down the pan. It's no longer vibrant or interesting.The new format doesn't work and the programme content since the station went nationwide is pure rubbish. The prograamme has been dumbed down to such an extent that it's not worth listening to any more. 

As for texting in to the show at 30c a text - get real. You would need to be paying me to listen, not the other way round. 

Please come back Eamo (or Mc Williams). We need you. While I didn't always agree with either of you at least there was some life in the show.  All is forgiven. The morning are a lot less interesting without you guys.



Murt


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Jan 2007)

Can Dunphy get up early enough to do a breakfast show?


----------



## ajapale (19 Jan 2007)

I think [broken link removed] is far better than anything else that is on at that time. I agree that the morning news show has deteriorated over recent months.


----------



## Newby (19 Jan 2007)

It's pretty tough to listen to them in the morning alright - it's like listening to tabloid radio.


----------



## mickeyg (19 Jan 2007)

Funny never really listened to the station before but the radio was on in the gym I was in yesterday about quarter past 12. Cant remember the name of the show but what a tit the presenter was. The guy kept talking about this pain he had in his arm/shoulder and never shut up about it and how he might have got it. It was infantile and I couldn't wait for the channel to be changed.
If this was symptomatic of the shows then I can't see much future for it.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jan 2007)

_Moncrieff_ can be an interesting mixed bag. I'm still a big fan of _Off The Ball _- especially _Ken Earley _and _Ciaran Murphy, _and their wider sports coverage. I can't stand a lot of the other stuff, in particular _The Wide Angle _with _Karen Coleman _or _Life! _with _Orla Barry_ - and anything with _Roisin Ingle _on it - ever!


----------



## Sunny (19 Jan 2007)

Yeah, Off the ball is probably the best show on radio (if you are into sport of course). I can leave most of the rest of it.


----------



## elefantfresh (19 Jan 2007)

off the ball is the best show they have and i'm with Clubman on the rest of it - still, its all better than adrian kennedy on 104........


----------



## GeneralZod (19 Jan 2007)

I think what we really need is an Irish equivalent to BBC Radio 4's Today Programme. 

It should start early, at least 6 AM. I can't get any decent Irish news source in the morning because none of them are broadcasting early enough.


----------



## ajapale (19 Jan 2007)

Friday 6:30 pm:

RTE -               Sport
TodayFM -        Sport
Newstalk 106 -  Sport

If you like sport then your missing something on the other stations.
If you dont then you have no choice.


----------



## Newby (19 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> _Life! _with _Orla Barry_


 



ClubMan said:


> _Off The Ball __Life!_


----------



## bankrupt (19 Jan 2007)

ajapale said:


> Friday 6:30 pm:
> 
> RTE -               Sport
> TodayFM -        Sport
> ...



Yes indeed, thank God for BBC Radio 4 (except the cricket season of course.)  "Off the ball?"  I'd rather listen to Roisin Ingle interviewing Orla Barry about Karen Coleman.


----------



## Glenbhoy (19 Jan 2007)

bankrupt said:


> Yes indeed, thank God for BBC Radio 4 (except the cricket season of course.) "Off the ball?" I'd rather listen to Roisin Ingle interviewing Orla Barry about Karen Coleman.


Nah, off the ball is great stuff, i don't mind Hookie, although Matt Cooper is normally on the ball too.


----------



## The_Banker (19 Jan 2007)

I am new to the station as it has only gone nationwide. However, the morning show is utter tripe but there are some other good programmes. 
Off The Ball is class and one of the better sports programmes for any radio station. George Hook is good, not fantastic, but good. Sunday evenings between 5 and 7 there is a history programme on Newstalk which I find excellent. 
However, the station is losing money hand over fist (according to the newspaper business sections) so Denis O'Briens patience might run out sooner rather than later and the plug might be pulled.


----------



## CCOVICH (19 Jan 2007)

To be fair, both morning presenters are fairly new to their roles (Gilroy came from Off The Ball, Byrne came from TV3). Some of the reports they get are rubbish though. Ads, the 'Business' news and Tom Lyons' voice bug me the most.


----------



## ubiquitous (19 Jan 2007)

I actually like the Morning Show (or whatever they call it). Much less po-faced than Morning Ireland which I have found a pain to listen to ever since David Hanly retired. Also better at handling breaking stories, including this morning's exclusive re the Mary Harney/HSE row over cancer facilities. For his part, Tom Lyons did well in covering the Aer Lingus/Ryanair takeover battle a few months back.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jan 2007)

bankrupt said:


> Yes indeed, thank God for BBC Radio 4 (except the cricket season of course.)  "Off the ball?"  I'd rather listen to Roisin Ingle interviewing Orla Barry about Karen Coleman.


I think I'm going to have nightmares tonight after reading that sentence...


----------



## Gordanus (19 Jan 2007)

ajapale said:


> Friday 6:30 pm:
> 
> RTE -               Sport
> TodayFM -        Sport
> ...



As someone with no interest in sport, I have often wondered about this.......are the stations in cahoots to get me to put a CD on instead?  All the sport programmes seem to be on at the same time.

SHOCK!! When did David Hanly retire?? Come back!!!


----------



## auto320 (19 Jan 2007)

I reckon Newstalk isn't the worst station out there. Hookie is worth a listen most evenings except when he is licking his pal pope's ass. Moncrief is good in the afternoons too.

When I am living in warmer climes I am stuck with what comes in on the satellite, no broadband available where I live. That means a diet of Phat Kenny and Holy Joe Duffy etc. Is it possible to get Newstalk on Satellite?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jan 2007)

Gordanus said:


> SHOCK!! When did David Hanly retire?? Come back!!!


No thanks - good riddance.


----------



## PM1234 (20 Jan 2007)

I think they had to put on another presenter in the ams to interpret what Gilroy was muttering away to himself. 

Karen Coleman is another one who manages to 'interview' without needing an interviewee  

Bring back (liable to say anything but always interesting) Dunphy!!!


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jan 2007)

PM1234 said:


> Karen Coleman is another one who manages to 'interview' without needing an interviewee
> 
> Bring back (liable to say anything but always interesting) Dunphy!!!


The two are not dissimilar - both pander and cosy up to guests who happen to agree with their views and rudely berate anybody else - e.g. compare _Coleman _interviewing  somebody with left wing or pro _Palestinian _views versus those with (even vaguely) right wing or pro _USA _or _Israel _views. Unbelievable. Although the biscuit taker for me was when they were discussing women in positions of power somebody cited _Angela Merkel _as an example and _Coleman _dismissed this by saying _"sure she's practically a man, just like Margaret Thatcher"_. The mind boggles. And the switch goes to off.


----------



## PM1234 (20 Jan 2007)

Fair point but at least Dunphy paused for breath.......and we knew there was somebody else in the studio


----------



## Wilkes (20 Jan 2007)

Agreed with much of the above. Moncrieff is a lightweight bore. Hook just isn't sharp enough and is a bit windy. That's the point isn't it. Newstalk should be appealing to the strong Irish need and love of intelligent debate, analysis and comment ...and the odd stand up row, a bit of passion. So who would we suggest Newstalk get in fast as anchors. Here's the start of a list for Denis;

David Norris ; fantastic mind, beautiful delivery, passionate, travelled.
McWilliams ; knows the ground, good presenter, tough edge
O'Shannon ; masterclass in research and traditional old hack journo
Hobbs; controversial, thinks fast and scares the pols
G. Ryan; scoop out of RTE and revive a good presenter
Alan Dukes; superb mind, great debater lots left to give

Comments, criticism, additions wanted.


----------



## auto320 (20 Jan 2007)

Hobbs? On the radio every day? Sounds like something they would have used in Castlereagh in the seventies! One sure way to get everyone to switch off!

Gerry Ryan likewise, far too full of himself.

Agree with the others, although a bit dubious about Dukes

As long as they keep Derek Mooney and Tubridy off it, I will keep listening a lot of the time. I wish Hook would stop licking Pope's ass on air though, there are lots of other sports has-beens that could do with being puffed.


----------



## almo (20 Jan 2007)

David McW won't go to Newstalk, he's writing book 2 of 3 and doesn't need the hassle.

Eddie Hobbs has let himself down too often and is a now rather naff.

David Norris is always good and intelligent.  But he has a habit of flustering when not cued up (an experience from the Dail restaurant).


----------



## almo (20 Jan 2007)

Worse than Hookie and Popie's love in, is when George goes all Yankee Doodle with Mikey Graham, very scary.


----------



## PM1234 (20 Jan 2007)

Derek Mooney gave us Eanna Ni Lamhna. Job done. 

If anyone knows if she already has her own programme please post the details. Thanks.


----------



## tallpaul (20 Jan 2007)

PM1234 said:


> Derek Mooney gave us Eanna Ni Lamhna. Job done.
> 
> If anyone knows if she already has her own programme please post the details. Thanks.


 
Yes so I can avoid it at all costs. Unfortunately I find her incredibly irritating and that charity 'song' she had a Christmas... ughhh!!!!


----------



## PM1234 (20 Jan 2007)

tallpaul said:


> Yes so I can avoid it at all costs. Unfortunately I find her incredibly irritating and that charity 'song' she had a Christmas... ughhh!!!!


 
Really? I like hearing a more regional accent on the radio and her voice in general.  I always thought she knew her stuff. I'd better swot up on the nature knowledge so......


----------



## jasconius (20 Jan 2007)

Not Newstalk, but does anyone else think that Mary Wilson's transfer to Drivetime is not without its irritations.
Aside from all the 'ers' and 'but buts' particularly when she is interviewing someone, there seems to be a lack of content depth, for instance...
Recently, before Christmas, the main 6.01 headlines were full of Dublin shootings, bank robberies, road deaths and Iraqi problems. What was the second item on her in depth agenda? Some Junior GAA girl's team had their names changed to the English translation by TG4 !!! And this lasted about five minutes, which is a long time in radiotalk.
What a waste of time and resources not to say licence fees when all of us listeners are chomping at the bit on more serious matters. 
Maybe the opposition can do better.


----------



## Wilkes (21 Jan 2007)

Wouldn't write Mac or Hobbs off. Both still command top audiences on TV and for books. G. Ryan also remains very popular and could restart his career at Newstalk. Newstalk will buy popularity despite what we think here that's how things work. Each of the above has a strong fan base.

I'd love to see an aggressive interviewer emerge like Browne but without the flaws, someone that really nails the issues. Kenny can be good at this but is restricted by his inability to warm up a guest. Too robotic and at €1m (?) a year he's staying put.


----------



## HotdogsFolks (22 Jan 2007)

Gotta agree, I used to be a big fan of Newstalk; it has seriously dumbed down since the new all Ireland coverage. As a result I don't listen to the station anymore.


----------



## Purple (22 Jan 2007)

Wilkes said:


> David Norris ; fantastic mind, beautiful delivery, passionate, travelled.
> McWilliams ; knows the ground, good presenter, tough edge
> O'Shannon ; masterclass in research and traditional old hack journo
> Hobbs; controversial, thinks fast and scares the pols
> ...



Can't stand the OTT bombastic rubbish that Norris comes out with. He is also very biased in his views. He can be very witty though.
McWilliams was dumped by NewsTalk so I can't see him ever going back.
O'Shannon would be OK
Hobbs would run out of things to say after a week. I would run out of the will to live if I had to listen to him for a week.
G. Ryan is institutionalised in RTE land and doesn't really fit the image that NewsTalk try to project.
Alan Dukes is a very smart man but his utter inability to suffer idiots would kill him on the radio. He also carried considerable political baggage and is therefore prone to political bias.


----------



## Wilkes (22 Jan 2007)

Presumably the presenter has some input into material and the material is only as good as the researchers. So if the research could be improved you'd be happy with the presenters? Any views on the list above or additions?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jan 2007)

Well it was goodnight _Newstalk _this evening when it kept disappearing off the air during _Off The Ball_...


----------



## Newby (23 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Well it was goodnight _Newstalk _this evening when it kept disappearing off the air during _Off The Ball_...


 
That was really frustrating... i was holding it as high as i could trying to get a signal.... 

BTW - when it did come on did you catch the australian news presenter.  Does that mean it is now an international news station?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jan 2007)

It was possible to get it around 108FM when it went off 106FM but it was very poor quality.


----------



## deew (24 Jan 2007)

well guys and gals Im a lover of newstalk 106, at the very least it gives us more choice than listening to someone elses choice of music!!
A lot of people at home during the day ,wheter we like it or not are women, and Orla Barry is a far superior choice than Gerry ryan, then there is karen coleman again a woman,wahoo ,two women ,great variety and womens issues,plus claire byrne is great in the morning.then our choice is either derek on rte or moncrief ,the latter being much more interesting,then its hook or the really old rte format,all in all I think its just great to have a choice in talk radio up till the time we had newstalk we were stuck with gerry ryan and larry gogan,or pat kenny and ryan tubriddy.thats a lot of men,when in reality its women at home who tend to listen to morning radio,so the choice is what its all about and thank god we have it.rock on newstalk..deew


----------



## Arthur Daley (24 Jan 2007)

I'll still listen to Newstalk as RTE is rubbish. I do agree that the morning show was much better with Dunphy or McWilliams. With the way they treated David McW you get a feeling that what goes around comes around. Although Gilroy was good as the original off the ball presenter.

Orla Barry makes me want to gag when it comes on at 9.10. You get used to Hook and I don't think I could go back to Matt Cooper now. Except when Hook devotes a whole show to some mickey mouse rugby match which means something to where he is from but damn all to the majority of us.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2007)

deew said:


> and Orla Barry is a far superior choice than Gerry ryan


I would have to disagree - both are equally offputting in my opinion.


> then there is karen coleman again a woman


 So what?


> and womens issues


 *Some *women's issues surely - most of the stuff that passes for exclusively women's issues (especially on _Life!_) makes many of the women that I know cringe and often portrays women as vapid imbeciles. On the other hand maybe a lot of women (and men?) are actually fixated on the latest fashion in handbags and what happened last night on _Big Brother_?


> thats a lot of men


 In my opinion it betrays a very sexist attitude to judge presenters on their sex alone.


----------



## Carlos (24 Jan 2007)

auto320 said:


> I reckon Newstalk isn't the worst station out there. Hookie is worth a listen most evenings except when he is licking his pal pope's ass. Moncrief is good in the afternoons too.
> 
> When I am living in warmer climes I am stuck with what comes in on the satellite, no broadband available where I live. That means a diet of Phat Kenny and Holy Joe Duffy etc. Is it possible to get Newstalk on Satellite?



Where are you exactly Auto320 there should be some way to recieve other stations


----------

